# Sticky  SHTF In Prophecy Forum: Read First!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This forum is about prophesies regarding SHTF.

Most Westerners think of Biblical prophesies, but many if not most beliefs have words about the end of the world, end of time, end of days, or whatever it is called.

This subforum is for that discussion. Be advised, before you wander into it.

This suborum, as with the rest of this board, is not for the purpose of proselytizing, regardless of the belief.

By the way, it is also not for those who do not believe to throw rocks or insults. If you feel you are way too smart to believe in a Creator, or you do not believe in a particular prophecy, that is fine, but understand derailing discussions because you do not believe will not be tolerated.

Be smart enough to simply not enter a thread in SHTF in Prophecy.

Thank you.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> This forum is about prophesies regarding SHTF.
> 
> Most Westerners think of Biblical prophesies, but many if not most beliefs have words about the end of the world, end of time, end of days, or whatever it is called.
> 
> ...


Thank, YOU, . . . good stuff there.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Always nice to know the rules. Thanks.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

It can definitely be argued that WW3 is brewing. And it can be argued that things may go nuclear. It seems very intriguing that the end of the world almost looks like it can line up with 2,000 years after the crucifixion!!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> It can definitely be argued that WW3 is brewing. And it can be argued that things may go nuclear. It seems very intriguing that the end of the world almost looks like it can line up with 2,000 years after the crucifixion!!


There are a number of folks who see parallels in the creation and the earthly calendar.

The 1st 4 days God got things ready, . . . then He put man and animals on here during the last 2 days, . . . then He rested.

The 1st 4000 years, God got things ready for Jesus. Then He opened the door to salvation, . . . creating the "saved" and the "lost" (humans and animals, respectively) who have and will occupy the earth for the last 2000 years.

On the 7th day, . . . He rested.

During the 1000 years of peace, . . . He will rest again.

At the end of the 7th day, . . . there was a total new creation, . . . Earth and all its "stuff".

At the end of the final 1000 years, . . . there will be a new Heaven, . . . a total new creation, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

